# Awesome Night on Conroe



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Friday night we met up with Medulla to take my Father-in-law on a much needed, well deserved catfishing trip. All the stars seemed like they were gonna line up just right. Wind was low, temp was cool, it looked like it was gonna be good. Arrived at the ramp just before dark and headed out to fish a wind blown point. When we arrived, the fish were there and waiting!! Medulla began wearing out the hybrids and the occasional cat on fresh shad. And me and my father-in-law were steading catching kitties on Sure Shot and Big Marv's punch bait. It was fast and furious pretty much all night. Action was so hot, you had to reel in your line just to open a beer. By 2:00 a.m. We had our limit and were strictly catch and release. About 3:00 am, we made a move to kill some time and wait for the sun to come up so we could do a little bulkheading. We continued to catch and release hybrids and catfish until sun up! The bulkheading was a bit slow, but, we caught our fair share.

It was definitely one for the books!! An epic night!! Cool temperatures, calm water, almost full moon, and all the fish we could stand!!! Ended up catching over 100 cats between 2-3 lbs and several keeper hybrids to about 23 inches. All caught in less than 3ft of water. It's a good thing there was limit, 'cause that 70 quart cooler wouldn't hold another fish. Thanks again Joe!! My FIL had a BALL!!!

1. Classic Medulla (his best Eastwood impersonation)
2. FIL with a nice Conroe Channel
3. Medulla with a 5lb. CPR blue
4. Now that's a BOX OF FISH!!
5. A fish buddy on the bulkheads
6. My pile of fillets


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Where'd you get that Belikin koozie? man I have'nt had a belikin since I worked in Belize.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Leemo said:


> Where'd you get that Belikin koozie? man I have'nt had a belikin since I worked in Belize.


The only place you can get one...Belize!! Specifically, Ambergris Caye.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I worked south of Bel. city one winter for my father -n-law. Placencia, Stan Creek, he has a large shrimp farm there, pretty area, did lots of diving, fishing, etc... needless to say I got fired, oh well when I got back to Bay City, I crawled back on my oyster boat & went to work, thanks for the comeback.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Congrats! Glad ya'll found some hybrids as well. The bulkhead bite has been off this year, with only fair action really. I'm thinking that all of the flooded vegetation has the fish more spread out than usual.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> ............... The bulkhead bite has been off this year, with only fair action really. I'm thinking that all of the flooded vegetation has the fish more spread out than usual.


I think you may be right. The overwhelming majority of the catfish we caught were in flooded grass.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Alright Pale One! Congrats on boatload. Fried fish....mmmmmm..mmmmm..mmmmmm.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## Big Gun (Mar 13, 2007)

Mind telling a green horn where he can catch a few like that?
Specifically?
Conroe is a pretty big body of water would like to me you out there one day or night.
BIG_GUN


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Nice job!*

Way to go Brad , nice mess of fish !


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

HeyBrad,nice to hear you are still tearing the cats up good job by the looks your ready to fry up agood mess of fish.Congrats.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Awesome!*

That Medulla and PR must think like a catfish....they always are on the fish! Great job!

Later
R3F


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Big Gun said:


> Mind telling a green horn where he can catch a few like that?
> Specifically?
> Conroe is a pretty big body of water would like to me you out there one day or night.
> BIG_GUN


Seriously, I know this sounds like a generic answer, but, a lot of where we fish is dependent on wind direction. Right now the pattern is to fish wind blown points, bulkheads and shorelines. In many cases, the windier the better. When fishing the bulkheads, cast as close as you can get it to the boards. The bulk of the fish we are catching are in 3ft of water or less. My guess is this pattern will last another month.

Note: Even though it probably goes against all you've ever heard about catfishing, don't be afraid to fish right next to the bank in 12-18" of water. Last weekend we caught 50 on Lake Calaveras in 5 hours, all in less than 2 ft of water. And that was the first time we had ever even seen that lake.

Good luck.



Red3Fish said:


> That Medulla and PR must think like a catfish....they always are on the fish! Great job!
> 
> Later
> R3F


I am merely the student in this relationship. 








Medulla is the Master


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

Great catch and thanks to the great pointers!

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks like old George had a ball! Kudos to you for taking him out. I know it meant a lot to him. 

Now...we have to work on setting me up on one of those lessons from "the master"!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

McBuck said:


> Looks like old George had a ball! Kudos to you for taking him out. I know it meant a lot to him.
> 
> Now...we have to work on setting me up on one of those lessons from "the master"!


Come East Young Man, Come East!!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Brad for the imfo on the wind and other thing i;ll try it at Summerville.JWCOOP


----------



## Big Gun (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Pale Rider I am going Thursday I'l implement what you said, If I do well then I will post a great photo. Then maybe one day the student will have become the teacher.
BIGGUN


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Big Gun said:


> Thanks Pale Rider I am going Thursday I'l implement what you said, If I do well then I will post a great photo. Then maybe one day the student will have become the teacher.
> BIGGUN


GET SOME PUNCH BAIT!!!! If the channels are there, you will catch them.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> GET SOME PUNCH BAIT!!!! If the channels are there, you will catch them.


Please stop. I'm starting to worry that you are polluting the water and making all of the fish taste worse.


----------



## bigonegotaway (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice catch of fish. But your right its hard to fish during the day with all of the traffic on the lake, no way on weekends. During the week you can early sometimes.


----------

